# 

## bobi78

Czy ktoś może posiada urządzenie odżelaziająco-zmiękczające CosmoWATER ? Czy zdaje egzamin i czy warto zainwestować? Czy faktycznie nie osadza się kamień np. w czajniku?  Mam na myśli coś takiego:

http://www.bimsplus.pl/produkty/dzial/800.html

----------


## Eltom

> Czy ktoś może posiada urządzenie odżelaziająco-zmiękczające CosmoWATER ? Czy zdaje egzamin i czy warto zainwestować? Czy faktycznie nie osadza się kamień np. w czajniku?  Mam na myśli coś takiego:
> 
> http://www.bimsplus.pl/produkty/dzial/800.html


Zapytaj za rok, bo mam zamiar coś takiego założyć.
Instalator mi to poradził - sam używa i jest zadowolony.
Oprócz zmniejszenia ilości kamienia jest widoczna oszczędność na środkach higieny. Co nie znaczy, że musisz myć się rzadziej, ale raczej, że mniej proszku wchodzi od pralki / zmywarki.  :cool:

----------


## bobi78

To za rok pogadamy    :Wink2:   myslę że raczej zakupię coś takiego   :smile:  

A tak poza tym nikt naprawde nie ma odkamieniacza?????????

----------


## czandra

Też będziemy mieć takie urządzenie. Zalety to: dłuższa żywotność i lepsza sprawność pieca gazowego (szczególnie istotne przy kondesacie) i nie tylko gazowego, mniej zużywanego proszku do prania, brak kamienia na sanitariatach itp. Jednym słowem warto.

----------


## bobi78

> Też będziemy mieć takie urządzenie. Zalety to: dłuższa żywotność i lepsza sprawność pieca gazowego (szczególnie istotne przy kondesacie) i nie tylko gazowego, mniej zużywanego proszku do prania, brak kamienia na sanitariatach itp. Jednym słowem warto.


Potwierdzone?   :Wink2:

----------


## czandra

> Napisał czandra
> 
> Też będziemy mieć takie urządzenie. Zalety to: dłuższa żywotność i lepsza sprawność pieca gazowego (szczególnie istotne przy kondesacie) i nie tylko gazowego, mniej zużywanego proszku do prania, brak kamienia na sanitariatach itp. Jednym słowem warto.
> 
> 
> Potwierdzone?


Potwierdzone przez tych co mają. Jest to niestety jakiś wydatek, ale przy skali całej inwestycji niewielki - ok. 2 do 3 tys. w zależności od producenta. Nie wiem jak u cieble, ale u nas woda jest fatalna.

----------


## sharoon

Podłączam się. Czy ktoś ma zamontowane takie lub podobne urzadzenie? Gdzie się to montuje?

----------


## JOSEPH

witam
troszkę czasu minęło -czy ktoś z Was może napisać opinię na temat cosmowater home

----------


## dabell

Zamontowałam Cosmowater z Bimsa 2 miesiące temu. Po przeprowadzce przez dwa miesiące leciała zwykła woda z wodociągów - koszmarnie twarda (na papierku lakmusowym wyszło > 21dH).Urządzenie pracuje na 70% sprawności. Zmiękcza wodę do stanu ok. 3dH.
Różnica jest kolosalna, wcześniej po dwóch dniach na baterii osadzała się warstwa kamienia (takie osady),którą trzeba było podskrobywać albo traktować ostrymi preparatami, teraz po tygodniu przecieram palcem !!! i jest idealny błysk  :Smile: .
Włosy myte w twardej wodzie  - zużywałam odżywkę w 2 tygodnie, teraz mam cały czas tę samą  :Smile:  od wstawienia zmiękczacza, to samo z używaniem mydła, proszku. 
Kosztuje, ale warto moim zdaniem w to zainwestować, bo na sprzęt wydałam kilkakrotnie więcej (kociołek, AGD).

----------


## JOSEPH

wielkie dzięki , strasznie to w sklepie reklamują ale jakoś nie bardzo im ufam.

----------


## rpawlak

Przepraszam a ile takie cudo kosztuje i gdzie mozna dostać?

----------


## JOSEPH

tutaj

http://www.bimsplus.com.pl/produkty/grupa/790.html

----------


## rpawlak

to zapytam tak:
Ile kosztuje takie urzadzenie, jestem wygodny i nie chcę wypełniac jakiegoś kobylastego formularza?

----------


## JOSEPH

jakieś 2000 zł

----------


## JOSEPH

DABELL takie pytanko:
czy oprócz cosmowater masz zamontowane jakieś inne filtry ?(widziałem w instrukcji że coś jeszcze zakładają)

----------


## pablitoo

> Też będziemy mieć takie urządzenie. Zalety to: dłuższa żywotność i lepsza sprawność pieca gazowego (szczególnie istotne przy kondesacie)(...)


  :ohmy:   - oooo - ciekawa teoria ...

Kondensat / i nie tylko kondensat - każdy gazowiec / pracuje w zamkniętym układzie ciśnieniowym - i to w opcji grzania c.o jak i c.w.u . Napełniony układ wodą / z dodatkami inhibitorów korozji / jest odcięty od wody użytkowej do której jest podłączony odżelaziacz/zmiękczacz. Zawór trójdrogowy w kotle w zależności od zapotrzebowania na c.w.u / priorytet / przełącza obieg ogrzanej wody do grzejników lub do zasobnika c.w.u .

Więc w jaki sposób jest realizowana dłuższa żywotność i sprawność kotła w wypadku zastosowania takiego urządzenia  na instalacji c.w.u ??

----------


## JOSEPH

DźWIGAM DO GóRY ZALEżY MI NA TEMACIE

----------


## daxima

i ja jak wyżej
czy to jedyne rozwiązanie czy ktoś użytkuje z innej firmy?

----------


## Piątka

i ja wyciągam.. troszke czasu minęło, poprosze o opinie ..  :smile:

----------


## cooler1979

U mnie działa cosmowater . Faktycznie jestem zadowolony nie osadza się kamień na czajniku ani pralce (użytkuję od roku) woda wg mnie jest miękka az powstaje wrażenie że się pieni. Niestety moja druga połówka jest jednak mniej zadowolona bo mówi że woda ta przesusza jej skórę i włosy. 
Po kąpieli u rodziców w bloku stwierdziła że tam woda jest lepsza.

----------


## 1950

to jest kwestia ustawienia stopnia zmiękczania,

----------


## gregor2

> U mnie działa cosmowater . Faktycznie jestem zadowolony nie osadza się kamień na czajniku ani pralce (użytkuję od roku) woda wg mnie jest miękka az powstaje wrażenie że się pieni. Niestety moja druga połówka jest jednak mniej zadowolona bo mówi że woda ta przesusza jej skórę i włosy. 
> Po kąpieli u rodziców w bloku stwierdziła że tam woda jest lepsza.


cooler 1979
a jak wygląda kwestia spadku ciśnienia po założeniu cosmowater? jak dużo jest ścieków z m3? gdzie to usuwasz? do kanalizacji?

----------


## cooler1979

Ciśnienie jest w porządku , hydraulik podkręcił pompę przy uruchomieniu instalacji i po 5 sekundach ciśnienie jest takie jak sobie ustawię w baterii. Nie wiem jaka jest różnica w ilości scieków bo cosmowater mam od początku, 11 m3 szamba starcza mi na 3 miesiące (dwie osoby)

----------


## FlashBack

> Ciśnienie jest w porządku , hydraulik podkręcił pompę przy uruchomieniu instalacji i po 5 sekundach ciśnienie jest takie jak sobie ustawię w baterii. Nie wiem jaka jest różnica w ilości scieków bo cosmowater mam od początku, 11 m3 szamba starcza mi na 3 miesiące (dwie osoby)


ale dowaliles porownanie  :big grin: 
owszem urzadzenie podnosi komfort kontaktu z woda.
ale te bajki z proszkami, grzalkami to juz przesada.

----------


## dabell

*FlashBack* - masz to urządzenie czy tylko tak sobie gadasz  :Evil:  ?

Potwierdzam to co pisałam na początku wątku - zużywam zdecydowanie mniej wszelkiej chemii - np. mam wielką kabinę szklaną - jak się uprę to mogę jej nie myć nawet dwa tygodnie (przy codziennej kąpieli i ściąganiu wody po gumową ściągaczką), baterie podczas cotygodniowego sprzątania myję bez użycia ostrej chemii - jeden psik Froscha do kabin prysznicowych i przejechane ręcznikiem kuchenny = błysk. 

Proszku używam ok. 1/3 porcji proszku lub innego płynu  wstosunku do ilości zalecanej.

Nie odkamieniałam czajnika od momentu wstawienia zmiękczacza i jest czysty- wcześniej po dwóch dniach był już widoczy osad i mętna woda.

Jeszcze jedno - w instrukcji zmywarki doczytałam, że  ilość wody na cykl podawana  przez producenta jest przy założeniu miękkiej wody - taki chwyt marketingowy  :Evil:  , kazdy poziom wyżej to jeden min. 1 litr więcej (tzn ustawione na 1 = zużycie producenta, 5= dodatkowe 5 l wody).

Mam dodatkowo POŚ biologiczny i działa super - fakt że jest lekkie zasolenie zniwelowane zostało zmniejszeniem  konieczności używania chemii, bez żadnego problemu radzą sobie lekkie środki ekologiczne, których używa się i tak znacząco mniej.

Koszt urządzenia wraz z montażem i osprzętem (filtr mechaniczny przed zmiękczaczem, rurki) - ok. 3 tys. zł w zeszłym roku.

----------


## JaMajaD

właśnie nasz instalator usilnie namwia nas na ten zmiękczacz, szukam opinii, słyszałam również taką, że ktoś po zamontowaniu tego używa mniej szamponu do włosów, bo bardziej się pieni. Czytając opinie powyżej wydaje się, że to prawda. Nam zaproponowano cenę 3880 za CosmoWater Exclusive. Ciekawa jestem dlaczego akurat ten najdroższy, w czym np. ten Home jest gorszy od Ex

----------


## gregor2

[quote="dabell"]*FlashBack* Mam dodatkowo POŚ biologiczny i działa super - fakt że jest lekkie zasolenie zniwelowane zostało zmniejszeniem  konieczności używania chemii, bez żadnego problemu radzą sobie lekkie środki ekologiczne, których używa się i tak znacząco mniej.
quote]

odpadowa wodę wywalasz prosto do POŚ? Jakie to są ilości wody? tzn. na 1m3 wody zmiękczonej ile masz ścieków? Pytam bo sam mam POŚ i myślałem że muszę wkopać w ziemie dodatkowy odsączalnik na ścieki ze zmiękczacza.

----------


## ewadora

Witam w temacie. 
Czy ktoś z was używa zmiękczacza firmy Bewamat?
Ja mam w projekcie Bewamat 50.

----------


## J316vision

Właśnie jestem na etapie doboru stacji uzdatniania wody do domku jednorodzinnego, szwagier polecił mi cosmoWater więc watek jest dla mnie na czasie. Czy faktycznie jest tak duża różnica w urządzeniu home od exclusive jak w cenie?

----------


## ANNNJA

podajcie jakiś link do tego zmiękczacza, bo te powyżej już nie działa, nie otwiera sie, a temat tez mnie intersuje,
bo baterie bo 1dniu użytkowania, kabina i ściany po 2-3 kąpielach wyglądają jakby były nie myte od wielu dni........

----------


## bobi78

> podajcie jakiś link do tego zmiękczacza, bo te powyżej już nie działa, nie otwiera sie, a temat tez mnie intersuje,
> bo baterie bo 1dniu użytkowania, kabina i ściany po 2-3 kąpielach wyglądają jakby były nie myte od wielu dni........




A to tak prosto znaleść  :wink:  http://www.bimsplus.com.pl/strony_p/92/91/30/Zmi

----------


## JaMajaD

http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzdatnian...en,t138718.htm

ja wczoraj przerobiłam cały ten wątek, duuuużo ciekawych rzeczy się dowiedziałam

----------


## bartar

witam!

mam pytanie do użytkowników cosmowater. ile nalezy wsypac np soli w tabletkach po skonczeniu sie jej i ile wody powinno sie znajdowac w zbiorniku ? czy jest jakas minimalna ilosc?
w tej chwili wsypałam 25 kg soli, a wody jest okolo 30 cm.
ma ktos moze dostep do instrukcji w formie elektronicznej?

pozdrawiam

----------


## TOMISKO

witam
potwierdzam dzialanie i skutecznosc zmiekczacza wody cosmowater
uzywam go ponad 2 lata (rodzina 2+2) 
zuzywamy 10 m3 wody miesiecznie
do regeneracji urzadzenie potrzebuje okolo worek (25 kg) soli na 3 miesiace
wszystkie opisane "cudowne" wlasciwosci to prawda:
1. Mniejsze zuzycie chemii domowej
2. Zmywarka wogole nie potrzebuje soli (ustawia sie ja w opcji -woda miekka) i ma szybszy czas zmywania bo sama nie musi zmiekczac wody
3. calkowity brak kamienia na szybach kabiny prysznicowej, baterii, czajnika, żelazka itd
4. podszas mycia okien, rozchlapania wody na plytki w kuchni nie pozostaja plamki i kropki!!!!
5. woda podczas mycia wydaje sie "bardziej puszysta" - trudniej zmyc mydlo, wystarczy kropla plynu do kapieli i mamy mase piany
6. Podczas prania nie musimy sypac kalgonitu do pralki
7. Wszystkie grzalki w boilerze (elektryczna i wymiennik wodny) sa w stanie idealnym.

z cala stanowczoscia polecam i zachecam

----------


## gonzo93

> witam
> potwierdzam dzialanie i skutecznosc zmiekczacza wody cosmowater
> uzywam go ponad 2 lata (rodzina 2+2)


Witam
A jakiej wersji używasz? Standard, Home, Exclusive?

----------


## TOMISKO

szczerze mowiac to nie wiem jaki to model
w zasadzie to nigdy sie nie interesowalem
tak naprawde to po montarzu mozna o tym urzadzeniu zapomniec - o sorrki raz na pol roku wsypuje 2 wory soli
jak braknie pradu to samo sie zalancza, 
regeneracja jest ustawiona miedzy 2 a 4 w nocy wiec nikomu to nie przeszkadza - acha - w tym czasie (regeneracji) mamy wode zbajpasowana na urzadzeniu wiec bedzie leciec ale twarda

aktualnie jestem w pracy na nocnej zmianie to nie podam co pisze dokladnie na glowicy sterujacej - pamietam ze jest niebieska   :smile:  , ma dwa guziki obok wyswietlacza i trzeci do wymuszenia regeneracji "natychmiast"
nigdy ich nie uzywam

----------


## VPS

Jest to zapewne CosmoWAATER home
Dla porównania CosmoWATER exclusive.

----------


## TOMISKO

zgadza sie - to jest wersja home - identyczna jak na rysunku powyzej

aaaaa dodam jeszcze co jest wazne - ze montuje sie to po liczniku wody oczywiscie pamietajac ze wczesniej musi byc zrobione odejscie wody do podlewania ogrodka (roslinkom potrzebne sa te zwiazki ktore nam nie koniecznie pasuja) i dopiero potem montuje sie filtr czastek stalych i ewentualnie reduktor cisnienia - u mnie jest 8 -9 bar a zmiekczacz pracuje do 8 bar wiec u mnie redukcja cisnienia wody jest do 4-5 bar

----------


## zojka

Czy woda ta nie jest szkodliwa, na pewno jeśli nie ma wapnia to również zabierany jest magnez. Ale co z potasem ?Jeśli ktoś wie niech napisze.

----------


## [email protected]

No właśnie, wszyscy tylko o rzeczach materialnych, a co z naszym zdrowiem. Pytam bardzo poważnie, czy taka wypłukana z pierwiastków, itp. woda nie będzie przypadkiem szkodliwa w zastosowaniach spożywczych (np. picie, gotowanie, itp. ?

----------


## pandusia

Witam, ja również posiadam takie urządzenie od 2 lat i bardzo sobie chwalę, kiedy mieszkałam w bloku przez 10 lat miałam zamontowany filtr Rosmosis, ale używałam tej wody filtrowanej tylko do picia i gotowania potraw, w bloku trudno zamontować taki zmiękczacz, bo i miejsca mało i powinien być zamontowany zaraz na wejściu wody do budynku. Jak tylko podjeliśmy decyzje o budowie domu, byłam zdecydowana na takie urządzenie. Moi drodzy pytacie o zdrowie. Jak montowałam filtr 10 lat temu to tez były takie obawy, ale jak zobaczyłam jakie ścieki w siebie wlewamy, co pół roku wymieniałam 3 filtry i widok był nieciekawy oblepione brunatną mazią. Najważniejsze, żeby spożywać czystą wodę, a minerały mamy przecież w pożywieniu. Ja mam jeszcze dodatkowo zamontowany w domu filtr, który zabrałam z mieszkania i tam jest dodatkowo mineralizator.Wody tej używam do gotowania, a zmiękczona woda służy do wszystkich innych celów.Uf, ale się rozpisałam.    :smile:   :smile:

----------


## freestyler

To ja mam pytanie trochę z innej beczki, interesuje się akwarystyką, dzisiaj założyliśmy w domu urządzenie CosmoWater Home, czy woda z niego nadaje sie do akwarium?

----------


## javas

Witam
Sam jestem użytkownikiem tego urządzenia i na razie po 6 miesiącach mam mieszane uczucia. Według wcześniejszych postów nie powinienem mieć kamienia w czajniku,  szybie prysznica etc.
Niestety zacieki są i na szybie prysznica i na bateriach, kamień zbiera się w szczelinach w umywalce na kranie etc. Wezwałem po 3 miesiącach użytkowania serwisanta on zmierzył twardość wody i wg niego jest 4 w skali niemieckiej. W instrukcji urządzenia jest napisane że dla gospodarstw domowych zalecana jest wartość pomiędzy 3-6. 
Sporo ludzi zachwalało to ustrojstwo na tym forum i w sumie dlatego je kupiłem. 
Ale nie mogę powiedzieć że jestem zadowolony. 
Może drodzy użytkownicy podzielą się ustawieniami. U mnie serwisant ustawił parametr Hardness (twardość) na 19 i na razie na takiej chodzi. Serwisant mówił że ten parametr to bardziej steruje częstotliwością regeneracji niż ustawieniem wyjściowej twardości. 
Mieszkam w Poznaniu i tutaj woda na wejściu ma 16 wg skali niemieckiej.

----------


## jacekaqua

kup sobie tester i sam sprawdz twardosć ------tester w bimsie kosztuje 100zł i starcza na wiele testów

----------


## qbek17

Jeśli masz ustawioną twardość wyjściową to musisz mieć możliwość jej regulacji (nie chodzi mi o częstszą regenerację). Jeśli po jej zmniejszeniu nadal masz osady, to masz opcje:
- urządzenie jest źle ustawione/zregenerowane/podłączone 
- przepływ przez zmiękczacz jest zbyt szybki w stosunku do jego wielkości
Należałoby się temu dokładniej przyjrzeć. Np. sprawdzić twardość zaraz po regeneracji albo przy małym przepływie. Sprawdzić czy czasy regeneracji nie są zbyt krótkie, albo regeneracja jest zbyt rzadko.

----------


## agata39

Jestem również użytkowniczką zmiękczacza Cosmowater Home i nie jestem wcale zadowolona.Serwisant ustawił nam twardość 5 w skali niemieckiej.Na początku było 19,mieszkam 40km od Szczecina.Wydając ok.2tys na to urządzenie spodziewałam się znacznie lepszego efektu.A tu w czajniku jak kamień był tak jest i na bateriach również pozostaje osad.
Z wody korzystają 4osoby.Tak normalnie,bez oszczędzania,ale i bez niepotrzebnego lania wody.Więc urządzenie jest odpowiedniej wielkości.
Przed zakupem sugerowałam się również opiniami forumowiczów.
Zakupiłam nawet sama tester i sprawdziłam,czy aby napewno jest 5 stopni w skali niemieckiej.Tyle jest. Więc co jest nie tak?W czym tkwi problem?
Czy można coś z tym fantem zrobić?
Pomóżcie

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jestem również użytkowniczką zmiękczacza Cosmowater Home i nie jestem wcale zadowolona.Serwisant ustawił nam twardość 5 w skali niemieckiej.Na początku było 19,mieszkam 40km od Szczecina.Wydając ok.2tys na to urządzenie spodziewałam się znacznie lepszego efektu.A tu w czajniku jak kamień był tak jest i na bateriach również pozostaje osad.
> Z wody korzystają 4osoby.Tak normalnie,bez oszczędzania,ale i bez niepotrzebnego lania wody.Więc urządzenie jest odpowiedniej wielkości.
> Przed zakupem sugerowałam się również opiniami forumowiczów.
> Zakupiłam nawet sama tester i sprawdziłam,czy aby napewno jest 5 stopni w skali niemieckiej.Tyle jest. Więc co jest nie tak?W czym tkwi problem?
> Czy można coś z tym fantem zrobić?
> Pomóżcie


Tak,mozna wode zmiekczyc do 0. Jak nie bedzie w wodzie mineralow, to sie nie bedzie mialo co odkladac na bateriach i w czajniku.
Tylko wtedy bedziesz pila tez wode bez mineralow, co podlog niektorych nie jest dobre dla zdrowia i bedzie Ci mineraly z organizmu wyplukiwac. 
Nie bez powodu dolna norma dla wody pitnej to 60mg/l czyli jakies 4st niemieckie. 
WIec nie ma niejako problemu, wszystko jest OK. Chcesz zostawic w wodzie zalecana przez stosowna ustawe zawartosc mineralow, to cos tam Ci sie zawsze bedzie kamienia odkladac.

marcin

----------


## Sloneczko

A jak z ilością soli? Kiedy (przy jakim poziomie) i ile trzeba jej dosypać?

----------


## iwotb

To zależy od wielu czynników:
- ile wody sie pobiera
- jaka jest twardość wody dochodzącej
- na jaką twardość mamy nastawioną

kupiłem ostatnio podobne urządzenie:
http://www.levada.pl/index.php/manufacturer/viessmann

podobno w środku jest to samo co w Cosmowater - czyli złoże Epuro, 
wolałem jednak sprawdzonego producenta, różnica wcale nie taka duża

----------


## qbek17

Viessman nie jest producentem tych urządzeń - jedynie je markuje. Zmiękczacze składa dla nich właśnie Epuro, ale komponenty mogą być zupełnie inne.

----------


## Tlobo

Witam
Dzisiaj zamontowałem to "cudowne urządzenie" - tak myślę po przeczytaniu forum.
Jednak po montażu i puszczeniu pierwszej regeneracji mam mieszane uczucia.
Regeneracja trwała około 120min (zgodnie z instrukcją) jednak z powodu zbyt krótkiego przewodu odprowadzającego popłuczyny ( przewód fabryczny) musiałem zlewać je do kibelka i tak przez te 2g nabrałem około 4 kibelki 30l popłuczyn (zresztą moim zdaniem całkiem czysta woda) i zacząłem się zastanawiać. Jeżeli urządzenie ma nastawioną regenerację dziennie w nocy, dziennie weźmie około 120l wody czyli miesięcznie 3.5 kubika wody!! + sól (nie wiem ile) trochę to dziwnie wygląda na początek. Mam nadzieję, że będzie lepiej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## qbek17

Regeneracja codziennie to jakaś pomyłka.

----------


## Tlobo

Masz rację. Źle przeczytałem, regeneracja nie odbywa się codziennie. Jest tylko nastawiona na zawsze tą samą godzinę.
Mam uruchomione zmiękczanie od wtorku i wczoraj się nie płukało.
Dziwi mnie tylko, że po wstępnej regenerecji twardość spadła tylko z 20 na 16 st.n.
Chyba coś jest nie tak, zawór na rozdzielaczu z tyłu mam maksymalnie skręcony w prawo czyli powinno być maksymalnie miękko.
Nie wiem, czy nie ma znaczenia, że soli mam tylko 25kg czyli jakieś 30cm w zbiorniku.

----------


## qbek17

Soli jest mało, ale wystarczająco. Na jej rozpuszczenie trzeba kilku godzin - może tu jest problem, że regeneracja była zrobiona zbyt szybko?

----------


## sernikowy

Witam
Planuję zakup cosmo home 22 w bimsplus. 
Jak się ma sprawa z montażem, z serwisem? czy zamontować może każdy hydraulik, którego ja wybiorę? Ciekawostka - nie mogę znaleźć strony cosmowater...poza ogólną ulotką  pdf na stronie bimsplus .
Czy ktoś z was wie co to za firma/marka ???? gdzie się mieści, gdzie produkuje??? 
Chętnie do nich zadzwonię i zadam kilka pytań m.in. na temat gwarancji i serwisu - chyba, że ktoś z Was wie coś na w/w tematy...  Dziękuję z góry za pomoc 
i jeszcze pytanie - w mojej kotłowni - zaraz za licznikiem wody mam prosty filtr samoczyszczący ("odwracalny") czy oprócz niego potrzebuje filtr mechaniczny przed zmiękczaczem ???

----------


## qbek17

Jak masz już filtr wstępny to nie potrzebujesz kolejnego.
Strony Cosmowater nie znajdziesz bo takiej firmy nie ma  :smile:  To jest marka własna hurtowni Bimsplus. Urządzenia są produkowane przez inną firmę. Nie wiem jak mają rozwiązane sprawy serwisu ale gwarantem jest Bimsplus bo tylko oni to sprzedają. I pewnie aby zachować gwarancję musisz korzystać z ich instalatorów przy montażu i przeglądach.
Możesz się rozejrzeć po okolicy i kupić taki sam (albo lepszy) zmiękczacz w firmie, która się zajmuje uzdatnianiem wody i będzie mogła cokolwiek powiedzieć o tym urządzeniu. Jak do tej pory nie spotkałem się ze sprzedawcą w hurtowni, który miałby pojęcie na ten temat - dla nich jest to kolejny produkt z tysięcy innych. 
Zajrzyj tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C4%85dze%C5%84

----------


## Tlobo

Witam
Ja ogólnie chciałem kupić zmiękczacz z Viessmanna, ale znajomy, który tam pracuje załatwił mi ten zmiękczacz i powiedział, że podzespoły są identyczne więc po co przepłacać. Instalowałem to sam jednak na wytycznych kolegów z Viessmanna. Na dzień dzisiejszy działa OK więc jestem zadowolony.

----------


## qbek17

Komponenty są podobne bo ta sama firma robi pod marką Viessmana i Bimsa...

----------


## szymon321

Witam
Czy ktoś może analizował wpływ zmiękczanej wody na rury miedziane w instalacji? W opisach parametrów instalacji miedzianej jest napisane że miękka woda w połączeniu z CO2 może niszczyć powłokę tlenkową wewnątrz rury i powodować ich "szybsze" niszczenie. Szkoda że nikt nie napisał konkretnie jak bardzo to przyśpiesza i jakiego rzędu ilość CO2 jest w wodzie wodociągowej. Czy ktoś ma jakieś informacje w tej kwestii?

----------


## stopi

Dla wszystkich, którzy interesują się tematem krótkie streszczenie, gdyż siedzę też w tym temacie od dłuższego czasu.

*Co to jest twardość wody?*
Twardość wody jest to ilość w mg/l (miligramach/litr) zawartości *węglanu wapnia* (CaCO3) w wodzie. Dla przypomnienia matematyki 
1miligram = 0,001g (jedna tysięczna grama).
Twardość często definiuje się w tzw. stopniach niemieckich (dH). Stopnie te to przelicznik. 1dH odpowiada 17,86mg/l węglanu wapnia. W związku z tym np. twardość 21dH to 21*17,86=375mg/l zawartości węglanu wapnia. To bardzo dużo. Mamy prawie pół grama (!) "kamienia" w litrze. 

Często jest to mylone z pH, a pH to *odczyn* - kwaśny lub zasadowy. Neutralne pH powinno wynosić 7. W wodzie jest jeszcze magnez, on też powoduje osady. Z kolei dużo żelaza - rdzawy kolor wody.

*Czy woda miękka jest zdrowa?*

I tak i nie. W urządzeniach typu CosmoWater i stacjach uzdatniania wody itp.  (czyli urządzeniach rzędu 2tys. zł wzwyż) zawsze mamy możliwość ustawienia *stopnia twardości* wody na wyjściu. Woda nie powinna być moim zdaniem bardziej miękka niż 3-5dH. Picie wody bardzo miękkiej jest niezdrowe. Węglan wapnia, magnez itp. to MINERAŁY, których nie powinniśmy wypłukiwać do zera! Dlatego woda powinna mieć małą twardość! Do mycia natomiast woda może być miękka, prawie, że destylat.

*Czy woda miękka jest zdrowa dla rur?*

Nie. Po prostu na rurach nie osadza się kamień, co ich naturalnie nie zabezpiecza przed korozjami i woda żre nam rury. Do końca nie wiem jak to działa, ale w każdym bądź razie bardzo miękka woda zmniejsza żywotność rur.

----------


## szymon321

> *Czy woda miękka jest zdrowa dla rur?*
> Nie. Po prostu na rurach nie osadza się kamień, co ich naturalnie nie zabezpiecza przed korozjami i woda żre nam rury. Do końca nie wiem jak to działa, ale w każdym bądź razie bardzo miękka woda zmniejsza żywotność rur.


Poradniki dotyczące rur miedzianych wyjaśniają że zachodzi korozja chemiczna, zakładam że mają rację, bo środowisko robi się "niestandardowe". Nadal pozostaje moje pytanie, na ile zmniejsza żywotność czy 10 czy 100 razy?

----------


## qbek17

Konkretną wartość możesz określić dla konkretnej wody - nie da się tego uogólnić.

Jeśli iść tym tokiem myślenia to dochodzimy do wniosku że lepsza będzie woda twarda i osady w rurach. Takie porowate osady stanowią idealne miejsce powstawania życia biologicznego (np bakterii). Do tego zmniejsza się średnica rur, rosną opory przepływu, oraz straty ciepła (w przypadku rur grzewczych). To wszystko powoduje konieczność wymiany rur dużo szybciej niż wpływ korozji.

----------


## stopi

> Konkretną wartość możesz określić dla konkretnej wody - nie da się tego uogólnić.


Też tak uważam. Zależy to od stopnia zmiękczenia wody. W każdym razie miękka woda na pewno oszczędzi nam czasu w czyszczeniu zlewozmywaka, kabin prysznicowych, armatury, płytek, czajników, garnków i wszystkiego z czym ma styczność. Do tego dochodzą koszta na środki do czyszczenia i na pewno większa żywotność urządzeń typu zmywarka i pralka. Twarda natomiast na pewno jest zdrowsza do picia (ma minerały wapń i magnez, łatwiej się w niej umyć (np. spłukać mydło z ciała), ale za to jest niedobra dla skóry i włosów.

Dla mnie więcej plusów ma woda zmiękczona niż twarda, ale zmiękczona w granicach rozsądku.

----------


## szymon321

> Konkretną wartość możesz określić dla konkretnej wody - nie da się tego uogólnić.


Czyli wnioskuję że jeśli podam Ci twardość wody i przepływ w rurach to będziesz w stanie mi to oszacować? Bo ja cały czas pytam o jaki rząd wielkości może się skrócić żywotność i nikt nic nie wie.




> Jeśli iść tym tokiem myślenia to dochodzimy do wniosku że lepsza będzie woda twarda i osady w rurach. Takie porowate osady stanowią idealne miejsce powstawania życia biologicznego (np bakterii). Do tego zmniejsza się średnica rur, rosną opory przepływu, oraz straty ciepła (w przypadku rur grzewczych).


Ale ja właśnie Ci tłumaczę że to nie kamień osadzający się w rurach je chroni. Zmiękczanie wody powoduje wymianę jonów wapnia i magnezu w węglanach na jony sodu. Nie jestem na tyle kompetentny żeby dokładnie przedstawić mechanizmu reakcji chemicznej pomiędzy węglanem sodu a ściankami rurek miedzianych, ale to właśnie węglan sodu odpowiada za niszczenie powłoki tlenkowej na rurach miedzianych. Jeśli by w wodzie by nie było w ogóle żadnego węglanu to by nie było problemu ani z odkładaniem kamienia ani z niszczeniem rurek miedzianych.




> To wszystko powoduje konieczność wymiany rur dużo szybciej niż wpływ korozji.


Takiej dokładnie odpowiedzi oczekuję tyle że popartej jakimiś pomiarami, opisami czy praktyką zawodową z zakresu materiałoznawstwa czy zwykłej hydrauliki.

----------


## qbek17

Kiedy to właśnie pytanie do kogoś z zakresu materiałoznawstwa - tak jak istotne są parametry wody (i nie tylko twardość, ale cały bilans jonowy i parametry fizykochemiczne) tak samo z drugiej strony - parametry rury i materiału z jakiego jest zrobiona. Ja się nie podejmę "oszacowania" takich danych, ale jakbyś miał pełne informacje o wodzie i rurach to na 100% da się to obliczyć.

Woda twarda także zawiera sód i węglany inne niż te związane z twardością tylko inne są proporcje. Teoretycznie najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłaby dekarbonizacja - ona usuwa z wody tylko twardość węglanową, ale za to pojawiają się problemy z pH.

----------


## szymon321

> Kiedy to właśnie pytanie do kogoś z zakresu materiałoznawstwa - tak jak istotne są parametry wody (i nie tylko twardość, ale cały bilans jonowy i parametry fizykochemiczne) tak samo z drugiej strony - parametry rury i materiału z jakiego jest zrobiona. Ja się nie podejmę "oszacowania" takich danych, ale jakbyś miał pełne informacje o wodzie i rurach to na 100% da się to obliczyć.


No to widzę że dobrze trafiłem. Ja nie chcę obliczać co do dnia kiedy rura pęknie, potrzebuje oszacować ile wytrzyma. Zdaniem producentów np zrzeszonych Polskim Centrum Promocji Miedzi, żywotność rur jest rzędu 100lat. Od ręki mam dostęp do następujących danych http://www.zwik.lodz.pl/module-Techn...oly-ID-11.html Twardość ja mierzyłem u siebie paskiem, była ok 200-250mg/l (chyba 13dH)

----------


## aniam910

Dzień dobry  :smile: 
Jestem studentką Inżynierii Środowiska na PW. Piszę pracę dyplomową na temat: Badania rozwiązań przydomowego oczyszczania wody w domach jednorodzinnych. Celem pracy jest analiza wybranych rozwiązań uzdatniania wody ze studni.
Jeśli ktokolwiek, najlepiej z woj. mazowieckiego, posiadający przydomowe stacje uzdatniania wody, zechciałyby udzielić mi niezbędnych informacji, bardzo proszę o odpowiedz tu lub na priv.

----------


## fugazzi

Witam,
Jestem zainteresowany tym filtrem, poniewaz jest sprawdzony u znajomych i prosty w obsludze. Chcialbym dopytac jeszcze ekspertow forumowych, czy podstawowy filtr zmiekczajacy (Cosmowater Home 22) usuwa rowniez niewielkie ilosci zelaza?

Mam wode miejska, ale mieszkam na koncu sieci, nie wszyscy sasiedzi sie pobudowali wiec wykorzystanie wody jest bardzo male. Co skutkuje pogorszeniem jej jakosci i lekko żółtawą barwa. MPWiK przeplukuje ten odcinek, woda spelnia parametry sanepidu, ale chcialbym to jeszcze poprawic, i zmniejszyc twardosc. Czy ten filtr usunie te lekkie zabarwienie?

----------


## qbek17

Każdy filtr zatrzyma Ci niewielkie ilości zawiesiny, żelaza czy barwy. Pytanie tylko jakim kosztem - np.jonit zabrudzony żelazem przestaje działać. Można go czyścić ale mało kto chce się w to bawić. 
Jeśli naprawdę są to małe ilości żelaza i w perspektywie kilku miesięcy woda się polepszy to nic się nie powinno stać. Ale jeśli żelaza jest sporo i będzie to trwało długo to prawdopodobnie żywotność zmiękczacza się znacznie skróci.
Przed filtrem na cały dom możesz też zamontować wkład odżelaziający - powinien ograniczyć ilość żelaza, a jak woda się poprawi to możesz go wymienić na zwykły wkład PP lub w ogóle nie używać.

----------


## fugazzi

*qbek17*
dzięki za radę :smile:  rozwiązanie z wkładem odżelaziającym chyba jest najlepsze w tym przypadku. Nawet nie wiedziałem, że takie wkłady istnieją.

----------


## qbek17

Istnieją, ale jest ich kilka rodzajów. Przede wszystkim musisz dobrać odpowiedni rozmiar (żeby nie ograniczał przepływu w czasie pracy czy płukania jonitu).

----------


## naszaheidi

MOzecie mi kogos polecic,aby dobral mi takowe urzadzenie,wycenil,zamontowal-Warszawa?Prosze na priv jakby co.
Po 4 m-cach padl mi nowy piec,zakamienil sie,wole nie myslec co bedzie ze sprzetem agd.
Bardzo prosze o pomoc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## freestyler

Dołączam się do tematu, posiadam filtr CosmoWater już prawie 3 lata. Rewelacja, wsypuje tylko sól w kostkach (worek) raz na 3 miesiące i same plusy  :wink:  Woda mięciutka dzięki czemu nie ma nigdzie kamienia, mniej środków chemicznych się zużywa (szampon, żel pod prysznic, proszek do prania, płyn do naczyń, itd.). Już nie wspomnę że cera po takiej wodzie nie jest tak wysuszona. Powiem krótko i zwięźle, opłacało się jak cholera założyć ten filtr.

----------


## szymon321

> Powiem krótko i zwięźle, opłacało się jak cholera założyć ten filtr.


Piszesz jak jakiś nawiedzony sprzedawca.
Mam zmiękczacz od ponad pół roku. Owszem woda jest miękka, wystarczy odrobinę mydła, ale nie odczułem gwałtownego spadku zużycia środków myjących, to że kamień nie będzie się osadzać to można w bajki włożyć. Zmiękczacz nie usuwa jonów tylko je wymienia, kamień tworzy się nadal, tyle że z innych soli i łatwiej go zmyć/zetrzeć.

----------


## qbek17

> Zmiękczacz nie usuwa jonów tylko je wymienia


Masz rację  :smile: 



> kamień tworzy się nadal, tyle że z innych soli i łatwiej go zmyć/zetrzeć.


Tylko, że kamieniem (kamieniem kotłowym) nazywa się osady powstałe z wapnia i magnezu, czyli tych jonów, które usuwa zmiękczacz. Osady innych związków nadal mogą się osadzać, ale ponieważ (jak sam zauważyłeś) nie są tak trudne do usuwania, nie nazywa się ich "kamieniem"  :wink:

----------


## hydropath

> Zapytaj za rok, bo mam zamiar coś takiego założyć.
> Instalator mi to poradził - sam używa i jest zadowolony.
> Oprócz zmniejszenia ilości kamienia jest widoczna oszczędność na środkach higieny. Co nie znaczy, że musisz myć się rzadziej, ale raczej, że mniej proszku wchodzi od pralki / zmywarki.



Witam,

Wszystko zależy jak poważny jest problem w *twardą wodą*. Generlanie *kamień kotłowy* osadzający się w rurach niszczy wszystko przez co woda przebiega. To, że widać go w czajniku to tylko jego nie wielki objaw. Proszę poczytać trochę o technologii Hydropath. Może akurat to rozwiązanie okaże się tańsze w perspektywie dłuższego czasu. Wydatek w jest jednorazowy.

----------


## qbek17

> Generlanie *kamień kotłowy* osadzający się w rurach niszczy wszystko przez co woda przebiega.


Generalnie bzdury  :wink:  
Chyba, że to taki żarcik w tematyce zbliżającego się końca świata...  :wink:  

PS. Adres tego pięknego, wielkiego "zakładu produkcyjnego", którego zdjęcie prezentuje wspomniana strona, według Googla wskazuje na mały, szary budynek wielkości garażu, na którym nie ma nawet tabliczki z nazwą "wielkiej firmy"  :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam,
> 
> Wszystko zależy jak poważny jest problem w *twardą wodą*. Generlanie *kamień kotłowy* osadzający się w rurach niszczy wszystko przez co woda przebiega. To, że widać go w czajniku to tylko jego nie wielki objaw. Proszę poczytać trochę o technologii Hydropath. Może akurat to rozwiązanie okaże się tańsze w perspektywie dłuższego czasu. Wydatek w jest jednorazowy.


Episode V - Magnetyzer Stricks Back  :wink: 

marcin

----------


## ankadg

Jako zwykła "kura domowa", która poza pracą zawodową sprząta i gotuje, stwierdzam, że po zmywarce jest to najlepszy zakup do domu. Nie wiem z czego wynikają inne opinie - nie znam się- ale dla mnie to jest z punktu użytkownika rewelacja. Mam Cosmowatera od półtora roku i nie wyobrażam sobie teraz wrócić do używania "zwykłej" wody.

----------


## didanboolu

Witam Ja osobiście polecam jakikolwiek zmiękczacz. Ja użytkuję  Cosmowater i polecam. Mam pytanie techniczne, czy zdarza się Wam, że zbiornik z solą jest bez wody?

----------


## qbek17

> Mam pytanie techniczne, czy zdarza się Wam, że zbiornik z solą jest bez wody?


Zbiornik soli może być suchy (bez wody) w czasie między regeneracjami. To zależy od ustawień głowicy sterującej. Niektóre mają taką opcję, a inne nie.
Ważne, aby przed regeneracją woda się w zbiorniku pojawiła i rozpuściła sól (potrzeba na to minimum 2-4 godzin).

----------


## didanboolu

qbek17 dziękuje bardzo

----------


## Teresa59

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z Cosmowater . Używam już  4 lata  .  Ma bardzo dobry wpływ na skórę i włosy  . Poza tym   nie muszę  sypać soli do zmywarki i efekt jest  lepszy niż   z solą  dp zmywarek .  Ost  atnio  mam mały remont i musiałam   odłączyć   zmiękczacz - od razy  jest  odczuwalne wysuszenie skóry   i włosów  .  Co do  zużywanoa rur .... w górach przecież jest  miękkka  woda  i  jakoś  rury od tego nie pękają . Poza tym - nie dajmy się zwariować  - jeśli woda nie uszkadza naszej skóry , to po ilu latach " zeżre " miedzianą rurę ?  :smile:

----------


## qbek17

Tylko skóra to organizm żywy, potrafi się regenerować... a miedziana rura raczej tej zdolności nie posiada  :smile:

----------


## Konrad79

Witam i odgrzewam temat może ktoś odpowie

Jaki wpływ ma urządzenie na działanie przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków

----------


## small7

> Witam i odgrzewam temat może ktoś odpowie
> 
> Jaki wpływ ma urządzenie na działanie przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków


To zalezy jakie urzadzenie. Niekorzystny wplyw ma odzelaziacz regenerowany nadmanganianem potasu, zmiekczacz regenerowany sola tez wplywa niekorzystnie na flore bakteryjna ale w duzo mnieszym stopniu

----------


## TOMIJULKA

Witam panowie i panie jakie powinny być ustawienia pokrętła ( zaworu na rozdzielaczu z tyłu).  Jakie są ustawienia pokrętła maksymalnie wkręconego jaka powinna być twardość wody na wyjściu a jaka powinna być twardość przy całkowicie wykręconym.

Zawór na rozdzielaczu z tyłu maksymalnie skręcony w prawo czyli wkręcony  jak powinna być twardość wody maksymalnie miękka czy twarda

----------


## sawaaa

Odświeżę nieco temat bo mam pytanie. Posiadam CosmoWater Home 22
Ile litrów wody jest pobierane i wypuszczone na regeneracje/płukanie?
Czy woda po regeneracji nadaje się do podlewania trawnika/ogrodu?

----------


## qbek17

Zazwyczaj na regenerację schodzi ok 150 litrów wody, chociaż to zależy od indywidualnych ustawień. 
Do podlewania roślin ta woda się nie nadaje bo zawiera dużo chlorków.

----------


## krebs1976

Witajcie.
Mam problem ze swoim urządzeniem.
Mam Cosmowater Home 22. Od dłuższego czasu sól zamiast być w "drażetkach" robi się zbitą skorupą. Obecnie mam na dnie zbitą skorupę pod wodą. Robię regenerację dość często z nadzieją, że coś się zmieni, ale nie wygląda na to. Nie wiem co mam robić. Twardość wody muszę mieć wysoką ponieważ od momentu jak się zaczęło, to czajnik jest zakamieniony.
Jest ktoś, kto jest w stanie mi pomóc?

----------


## qbek17

Jeśli sól się nie rozpuszcza a woda jest twarda to coś jest nie tak z regeneracją - albo w ogóle się nie wykonuje, albo nie zasysa/nalewa nowej wody. Sprawdzałeś czy w czasie regeneracji woda ze zbiornika jest zasysana, a potem nalewana? Możesz też zamieszać i rozbić tą bryłę soli - może to tylko problem z rozpuszczeniem tej bryły.

----------


## krebs1976

Witaj.
Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Wczesniej była zasysana ponieważ w trakcie regeneracji pojawiała się, a potem znika. Teraz  stoi po regeneracji. Zakładam, że coś się zatkało. Rozbijam to od kilku miesięcy,  Jest coraz mniej ale bardzo powoli.

----------


## qbek17

> Witaj.
> Dzięki za odpowiedź.
> Wczesniej była zasysana ponieważ w trakcie regeneracji pojawiała się, a potem znika. Teraz  stoi po regeneracji. Zakładam, że coś się zatkało. Rozbijam to od kilku miesięcy,  Jest coraz mniej ale bardzo powoli.


W niektórych modelach napełnianie zbiornika soli odbywa się przed regeneracją. Czasami czas na rozpuszczenie soli jest zbyt krótki.
Jeśli teraz woda nie znika po regeneracji to ewidentnie coś się zatkało. Prawdopodobnie inżektor. To kwestia przeczyszczenia lub wymiany. Powinien to zrobić serwisant w czasie przeglądu.

----------


## krebs1976

Ok. Dzięki za podpowiedź. Tak zrobię.
Pozdrawiam
Radek

----------


## Akrimka

Witam
Jaki fitr wstepny macie załozony przed urzadzeniem? Czy reduktor jest obowiazkowy? U mnie ciśneinie nie jest za duze a wręcz spada w nocy najczesciej.

----------


## qbek17

Filtr wstępny jest zalecany ale nie obowiązkowy. Wystarczy najprostszy. Reduktor nie jest obowiązkowy o ile ciśnienia są w normie (większość głowic pracuje w zakresie 2-8 bar).

----------


## Akrimka

Dzięki. Mam wstępny filtr...i go zostawię.

----------


## qbek17

I słusznie... tylko patrząc na barwę wkładu na tym zdjęciu (może to tylko zdjęcie przekłamuje?) to należałoby go już wymienić  :smile:

----------


## KLARSAN

> Witam
> Jaki fitr wstepny macie załozony przed urzadzeniem? Czy reduktor jest obowiazkowy? U mnie ciśneinie nie jest za duze a wręcz spada w nocy najczesciej.


Filtr wstępny powinien być zamontowany przed urządzeniem. Może być np wkład sznurkowy o dokładności 25 mikronów. 
Reduktor ciśnienia nie jest konieczny tak jak napisano w powyższych postach.

----------


## Akrimka

Filtr oczywiście wymieniony. Urządzenie założone. Mam problem z pomiarem twardości. Kolega dal mi środek ale coś złe się zabarwia. Postaram się coś dobrać. Wiem od sąsiada Ze nasza woda ma około 19st twardości. Narazie zawór odkręciłem na 1 1/2 obrotu. Będę obserwował kabinę prysznica. Ale na efekt muszę poczekać bo mam 300l baniaka do solarow. CZy wykonać jeszcze jedna dodatkowa regenerację na początek czy ta jedna wystarczy.

----------


## Akrimka

Sprawdziłem paskami AquaDur - dostałem od sasiada który miał urzadzenie buderusa ale wyłączył bo coś mu tam nie pasowało, mówił ze mimo twqrdości 9 d miał zacieki ciezkie do usunięcia oraz swedzenie skóry. Obstawiał ze coś z tą solą chyba nie tak i wyłączył. Ogólna twardośc u niego była 19 d. 
U siebie zmierzyłem i tak
Woda z sieci - 25 d
Po odkręceniu 1.5 obrotu na bypasie - 10 d
Po odkreceniu  1 obr na bypasie - 5d
I tak to narazie zostawiłem bo ciepła woda na około 20 gdyż 300 litrów baniaka się musi wymieszać. Później pewnie podreguluje 1.25 obr żeby mieć coś pomiędzy 5-10 d. bo takie próby też robiłem.

----------


## Akrimka

No i wszytko pieknie działa. Jeszcze troche muszę poczekać na efekty bo dopiero doszorowaliśmy się z osadu i kamienia. 
Na co ma wpływ parametr wody wprowadzany do urzadzenia i jak dokłądnie trzeba go podać? 

Szkoda tylko ze na cosmo nie można sprawdzić kiedy będzie regeneracja... ale z drugiej strony co mnie to obchodzi.  Niech się samo dzieje.

----------


## qbek17

> Na co ma wpływ parametr wody wprowadzany do urzadzenia i jak dokłądnie trzeba go podać?


Ma wpływ na to kiedy robi się regeneracja. 

Ale skoro...



> na cosmo nie można sprawdzić kiedy będzie regeneracja...


... to chyba nie masz jak tego sprawdzić  :smile:

----------


## Akrimka

Byc możne ma to wpływ tez na zużycie soli. W sumie jak częściej będzie regenerował to zzycie wieksze ale co zrobić skoro woda trawrda.

Ile to litów wody musi przepłynąć przez złoże aby się właczyła regeneracja?

Podałem 25 bo tak mi na paskach skale zapełniło..

----------


## qbek17

> Byc możne ma to wpływ tez na zużycie soli. W sumie jak częściej będzie regenerował to zzycie wieksze ale co zrobić skoro woda trawrda.


Pośrednio tak jest.




> Ile to litów wody musi przepłynąć przez złoże aby się właczyła regeneracja?


To zależy od twardości, ilości złoża, jakości złoża, ustawienia sterownika...




> Podałem 25 bo tak mi na paskach skale zapełniło..


I prawidłowo. Tylko nie wiesz czy masz tej twardości 25 dH czy 28 dH czy 50 dH bo skala na paskach się skończyła  :smile:  Najlepiej jakbyś to zmierzył testerem kropelkowym - wtedy możesz określić twardość z dokładnością do 1 dH (a czasami nawet do 0,5 dH).

----------


## Akrimka

> Pośrednio tak jest.
> 
> 
> To zależy od twardości, ilości złoża, jakości złoża, ustawienia sterownika...
> 
> 
> I prawidłowo. Tylko nie wiesz czy masz tej twardości 25 dH czy 28 dH czy 50 dH bo skala na paskach się skończyła  Najlepiej jakbyś to zmierzył testerem kropelkowym - wtedy możesz określić twardość z dokładnością do 1 dH (a czasami nawet do 0,5 dH).


Jak robiłem kropelkowym  taki chyba do akwarium to twardość doszła do konca skali 30 dH.... nie wiedziałem czy ten pomiar był zły czy tester już po dacie ważnosci. 
Narazie zostawiam jak jest bede obserwował wodę.

----------


## qbek17

> Jak robiłem kropelkowym  taki chyba do akwarium to twardość doszła do konca skali 30 dH.... nie wiedziałem czy ten pomiar był zły czy tester już po dacie ważnosci.


Tester kropelkowy jest o tyle wygodny, że próbkę możesz rozcieńczyć i w ten sposób zwiększyć jego zakres  :smile: 
Ale skoro tam Ci wyszło ponad 30 dH, a z paskowego ponad 25 dH to znaczy, że twardości masz mnóstwo. Jeśli ustawiłeś sporo mniejszą niż rzeczywista twardość to zmiękczacz może to odczuć i pod koniec cyklu będzie już leciała woda twarda. Obstawiam, że przy takiej różnicy poczujesz to od razu.

----------


## Akrimka

Ok, będe obderwował.  Narzie nie ma mnie w domu 2 tyg a małżonka nie wiem czy się skupi na temacie :smile:

----------


## FENIKS998

Szukam informacji jakie złoże jest zastosowane w cosmowater standard 15.

----------


## qbek17

> Szukam informacji jakie złoże jest zastosowane w cosmowater standard 15.


Nie wiem czy uda się uzyskać "pewną" informację. A po co Ci to?

----------


## FENIKS998

Jeszcze nie kupiłem dlatego chciałbym wiedzieć. Wiem, że to jest to samo urządzenie które ma w ofercie Viessmann, produkowane przez firmę w stanach, tylko w innych wymiarach.
Czy taka 15 wystarczy na 2 osoby dorosłe i dziecko? Po prostu będzie się częściej regenerować?

----------


## qbek17

> Jeszcze nie kupiłem dlatego chciałbym wiedzieć. Wiem, że to jest to samo urządzenie które ma w ofercie Viessmann, produkowane przez firmę w stanach, tylko w innych wymiarach.


Cosmowater to marka produkowana dla sieci hurtowni... technicznie to to samo co model produkowany dla Viessmana czy jeszcze innych marek. Ale złoże może być inne w każdym modelu. Chociaż do zastosowania w domu to chyba nie ma większego znaczenia...




> Czy taka 15 wystarczy na 2 osoby dorosłe i dziecko? Po prostu będzie się częściej regenerować?


To zależy od twardości wody i jej zużycia, ale generalnie tak jak piszesz - im mniejsza ilość złoża tym częstsza regeneracja.

----------


## Skr_D

> Szukam informacji jakie złoże jest zastosowane w cosmowater standard 15.


W Cosmowater Standard 15 znajduje się złoże Purolite C 100E. Urządzenie jest dedykowane do 1-2 łazienek, 2-4 osób. Częstotliwość regenereacji będzie zależeć od zużycia i twardości wody.

----------


## FENIKS998

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Szukam właśnie czegoś małego tak by szło to schować w mieszkaniu. Użytkowane będzie na 3 osoby.

----------


## qbek17

> W Cosmowater Standard 15 znajduje się złoże Purolite C 100E.


To jest taka średnia półka... ma standardowe uziarnienie, więc będzie miało trochę niższą wydajność i większe opory przepływu niż monosferyki.

----------


## FENIKS998

A jakiś konkurencyjny produkt? Warunek to mały rozmiar, musi zmieścić się pod zlewem.

----------


## qbek17

> A jakiś konkurencyjny produkt? Warunek to mały rozmiar, musi zmieścić się pod zlewem.


Masz jakieś konkretne wymiary? 
Można pomyśleć o dwuelementowym zmiękczaczu - wtedy zbiornik na sól (np. o pojemności 20 litrów) można ustawić z boku lub nawet w innej szafce i jest łatwiejszy dostęp przy uzupełnianiu soli.

----------


## FENIKS998

Nie mam konkretnych wymiarów, powiem tak, omawiany model bym zmieścił, zlewu ani szafki jeszcze nie mam. Właściwie największe ograniczenie to wysokość i raczej chciałbym się zmieścić 60-65 cm.

----------


## qbek17

> Nie mam konkretnych wymiarów, powiem tak, omawiany model bym zmieścił, zlewu ani szafki jeszcze nie mam. Właściwie największe ograniczenie to wysokość i raczej chciałbym się zmieścić 60-65 cm.


Zbiornik 10x17" z głowicą Clack będzie miał wysokość ok 62-63 cm. Jeśli taka wysokość Ci wystarczy to w zasadzie możesz tam wcisnąć każdy zmiękczacz z takim zbiornikiem. Inna sprawa, że tam raczej nie wciśniesz więcej niż 12-13 litrów złoża.
Weź pod uwagę, że ten cosmowater ma 66 cm wysokości, a do tego aby uzupełnić sól musisz podnieść pokrywę i wsypać sól od góry. To może być trudne jeśli nad nim jest zlew, a całość jest przymocowana do rur (chyba, że zrobisz podłączenie na wężach).

----------


## plebyy

Witam. 
Większość forumowiczów instaluje zmiękczacze w domkach przed kotłami, a ja mam zamiar zainstalować takie urządzenie w mieszkaniu blokowym, miejsca skromnie, rodzina 2+2, 7-8 m3 zużycia zimnej wody, głowica najlepiej Clack Pallas i złoże Lewatit S1567.
Co polecacie do bloku, czy ma to sens i czy można zamienić złoże z gorszego na monosferyczne czy raczej rodzaj złoża przypisany jest do danego modelu zmiękczacza.

----------


## qbek17

> Witam. 
> Większość forumowiczów instaluje zmiękczacze w domkach przed kotłami, a ja mam zamiar zainstalować takie urządzenie w mieszkaniu blokowym, miejsca skromnie, rodzina 2+2, 7-8 m3 zużycia zimnej wody, głowica najlepiej Clack Pallas i złoże Lewatit S1567.
> Co polecacie do bloku, czy ma to sens i czy można zamienić złoże z gorszego na monosferyczne czy raczej rodzaj złoża przypisany jest do danego modelu zmiękczacza.


Sam mam w bloku zmiękczacz ale tylko na zimnej wodzie. Pytanie czy masz jeden wspólny pion na kuchnie i łazienkę? I jaka jest twardość wody?
Co do konkretnych modeli to niektóre mają określone parametry (w tym złoże), a w innych można je wymienić. Można też złożyć zmiękczacz na konkretne potrzeby wybierając sobie komponenty.

----------


## Skr_D

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Szukam właśnie czegoś małego tak by szło to schować w mieszkaniu. Użytkowane będzie na 3 osoby.


Uważam, że Cosmowater Standard w zupełności wystarczy na Twoje zapotrzebowanie. Nie ma sensu osobno montować zbiornika na sól i butli ze złożem. Takie rozwiązanie stosuje się do większych domów i większego zapotrzebowania na wodę.

----------


## qbek17

> Uważam, że Cosmowater Standard w zupełności wystarczy na Twoje zapotrzebowanie.


Masz prawo tak uważać, ale czy możesz to jakoś uzasadnić?




> Nie ma sensu osobno montować zbiornika na sól i butli ze złożem. Takie rozwiązanie stosuje się do większych domów i większego zapotrzebowania na wodę.


Jak już pisałem takie rozwiązanie stosuje się w każdych warunkach. Nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań żeby zamontować dwuelementowy zmiękczacz, choćby najmniejszy. A takie rozwiązanie ma też swoje plusy bo w zbiornikach na sól jest zazwyczaj ruszt do podtrzymywania soli, czego nie znajdziesz w modelach kompaktowych.

----------


## plebyy

Witam w Nowym Roku i życzę wszystkiego najlepszego, a przede wszystkim trafnych decyzji. Moja decyzja na ten rok to:
https://bluewater24.pl/nowoczesny-zm...-s-p-1107.html

----------


## plebyy

> Sam mam w bloku zmiękczacz ale tylko na zimnej wodzie. Pytanie czy masz jeden wspólny pion na kuchnie i łazienkę? I jaka jest twardość wody?
> Co do konkretnych modeli to niektóre mają określone parametry (w tym złoże), a w innych można je wymienić. Można też złożyć zmiękczacz na konkretne potrzeby wybierając sobie komponenty.


Witam.
Mam wspólny pion, twardość jeszcze ustalę i bardzo mnie interesuje możliwość własnej konfiguracji. Czy mogę sam dobrać komponenty i sam złożyć, czy lepiej zlecić fachowcom. Nadmienię iż sam jestem fachowcem w swojej dziedzinie(meble) i nie raz klientom montowałem zawory, zlewy, baterie i syfony, a do nich AGD.

----------


## plebyy

Szukam i szukam i mam takie pytanie lepiej większe czy mniejsze złoże do 7-8 m3 zużycia zimnej wody, bo znalazłem takie modele:
Clack 30 WS1CL
CLACK FLAMINGO C10
Proszę o poradę i możliwy wykaz różnic.

----------


## qbek17

> Szukam i szukam i mam takie pytanie lepiej większe czy mniejsze złoże do 7-8 m3 zużycia zimnej wody, bo znalazłem takie modele:
> Clack 30 WS1CL
> CLACK FLAMINGO C10
> Proszę o poradę i możliwy wykaz różnic.


Jakiekolwiek dobieranie zacznij od sprawdzenia twardości wody.

----------


## qbek17

> Witam.
> Mam wspólny pion, twardość jeszcze ustalę i bardzo mnie interesuje możliwość własnej konfiguracji. Czy mogę sam dobrać komponenty i sam złożyć, czy lepiej zlecić fachowcom. Nadmienię iż sam jestem fachowcem w swojej dziedzinie(meble) i nie raz klientom montowałem zawory, zlewy, baterie i syfony, a do nich AGD.


To nie jest jakaś wielka filozofia, ale robiąc to pierwszy raz możesz mieć trochę problemów... a zmiękczacz raczej będziesz potrzebował tylko jeden więc lepiej go kupić złożonego... ale komponenty możesz dobrać przy zamówieniu.

----------


## syjam23

Mam możliwość kupienia zmiękczacza do wody cosmowater home 22 8 letni, który został odlaczony od sieci jakieś 2 lata temu  i stał na sucho. Czy coś z tego zloza coś jeszcze będzie czy jest do wymiany? Gdzie można kupić takie złożę i czy wymiana jest prosta??

----------


## qbek17

> Mam możliwość kupienia zmiękczacza do wody cosmowater home 22 8 letni, który został odlaczony od sieci jakieś 2 lata temu  i stał na sucho. Czy coś z tego zloza coś jeszcze będzie czy jest do wymiany? Gdzie można kupić takie złożę i czy wymiana jest prosta??


Wszystko da się wymienić, tylko czy warto... Po takim czasie nie wiadomo w jakim stanie jest głowica, uszczelki, itp.
Inna kwestia to rozmiar zmiękczacza - czy to w ogóle odpowiedni rozmiar? Jaką masz twardość i zużycie wody?

----------


## syjam23

Twardość wody 330, 4 osobowa rodzina

----------


## qbek17

> Twardość wody 330, 4 osobowa rodzina


Mogłoby być więcej tego złoża, ale jak nie ma większego zbiornika to się więcej nie wsypie.

----------


## syjam23

A może inaczej co ty byś polecił qbek17 do takiej wody?? Musi byc kompaktowe, czyli w jednej obudowie złoże plus zbiornik na sól. Czy cosmowater home 22 to dobry wybór? I mam jeszcze jedno pytanie: jaka jest różnica między cosmowater home 22, a TRINNITY HOME 22?? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi

----------


## qbek17

> jaka jest różnica między cosmowater home 22, a TRINNITY HOME 22??


Różnica jest w nazwie... to praktycznie te same urządzenia tylko "marka" jest dla innej hurtowni.

Ja bym szukał czegoś z 25-30 litrami złoża monosferycznego i głowicą Clack.

----------


## Tsport

Muszę wymienić złoże w Cosmowater Plus, czy ktoś z Was wie jakiego powinienem użyć, monosferycznego czy zwykłego? Woda ze studni. 

Jakiego producenta polecacie?

PZDR

----------


## qbek17

> Muszę wymienić złoże w Cosmowater Plus, czy ktoś z Was wie jakiego powinienem użyć, monosferycznego czy zwykłego? Woda ze studni. 
> 
> Jakiego producenta polecacie?


Jeśli to wersja "plus" to jest tam złoże wielofunkcyjne, a takie raczej nie występuje w wersji monosferycznej (jest to mieszanka różnych złóż, więc z założenia ziarna są różnych rozmiarów).
Z takich złóż masz do wyboru praktycznie dwa: Ecomix i AquaMulti.

----------


## Tsport

> Jeśli to wersja "plus" to jest tam złoże wielofunkcyjne, a takie raczej nie występuje w wersji monosferycznej (jest to mieszanka różnych złóż, więc z założenia ziarna są różnych rozmiarów).
> Z takich złóż masz do wyboru praktycznie dwa: Ecomix i AquaMulti.


Dzięki za info. 
Uzdatniacz stał nieużywany przez dłuższy okres - 4 lata. Czy jest sens wymiany? Można go jakoś sprawdzić, czy jest sprawny przed wymianą złoża?

----------


## qbek17

> Uzdatniacz stał nieużywany przez dłuższy okres - 4 lata. Czy jest sens wymiany? Można go jakoś sprawdzić, czy jest sprawny przed wymianą złoża?


Trzeba go włączyć, zrobić regenerację i zobaczyć jaką ma wydajność (czyli testować wodę po nim - najlepiej nie tylko twardość, ale też przynajmniej żelazo)

----------


## Tsport

> Trzeba go włączyć, zrobić regenerację i zobaczyć jaką ma wydajność (czyli testować wodę po nim - najlepiej nie tylko twardość, ale też przynajmniej żelazo)


Niestety ale złoże mam już usunięte z butli. Chodzi mi o to czy można jakoś sprawdzić głowicę i inne elementy przed pojęciem decyzji o zakupie nowego złoża. Jak wiadomo jest to koszt jakieś 700-1000 zł czyli jakaś 1/4 -1/3 całej stacji i zastanawiam się czy będzie wszystko działać po uzupełnieniu złoża. 
Czy ten cosmowater plus ma dobrą jakościowo głowicę i inne komponenty?

----------


## qbek17

> Niestety ale złoże mam już usunięte z butli. Chodzi mi o to czy można jakoś sprawdzić głowicę i inne elementy przed pojęciem decyzji o zakupie nowego złoża. Jak wiadomo jest to koszt jakieś 700-1000 zł czyli jakaś 1/4 -1/3 całej stacji i zastanawiam się czy będzie wszystko działać po uzupełnieniu złoża. 
> Czy ten cosmowater plus ma dobrą jakościowo głowicę i inne komponenty?


Trzeba by zapytać jakiegoś speca od tej konkretnej głowicy czy da się to stwierdzić "z zewnątrz".

----------


## skubasik

Jestem nowy - witam wszystkich i pozdrawiam w Nowym Roku  :big grin: . Dołączę też do dyskusji w sprawie Cosmo Water Plus, bo zdaje się u mnie tez złoże się skończyło. W ostatnich dniach zmiękczacz stracił zdolność do uzdatniania wody. Po regeneracji wymuszonej ma około 7 st. dH, ale na drugi dzień już skacze to do 20 i wyżej. Sterowanie i mechanika armatury działa OK. Zmiękczacz ma ponad 10 lat, a dokładnie na liczniku 3793 dni od uruchomienia i 1101 regeneracji. Odnośnie jakości głowicy, odpowiadając na pytanie, to wg mnie jest b. dobrej jakości. U mnie sprzęt przeglądany był tylko na 2 letniej gwarancji, potem już nie i przez ponad 10 lat działał bezawaryjnie, a wodę mam kiepską na wejściu, bo  z powodzeniem działał do tej pory w funkcji odżelaziania (woda wejściowa miała 2,78 mg/l Fe) i zmiękczania (woda miała 27 st. dH). Mam pytanie też do Was, czy skomplikowany jest demontaż głowicy, aby wyrzucić stare złoże? Może jest gdzieś jakaś instrukcja - szukałem, ale może słabo i nie znalazłem - z góry dzięki za odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Tsport

> Jestem nowy - witam wszystkich i pozdrawiam w Nowym Roku . Dołączę też do dyskusji w sprawie Cosmo Water Plus, bo zdaje się u mnie tez złoże się skończyło. W ostatnich dniach zmiękczacz stracił zdolność do uzdatniania wody. Po regeneracji wymuszonej ma około 7 st. dH, ale na drugi dzień już skacze to do 20 i wyżej. Sterowanie i mechanika armatury działa OK. Zmiękczacz ma ponad 10 lat, a dokładnie na liczniku 3793 dni od uruchomienia i 1101 regeneracji. Odnośnie jakości głowicy, odpowiadając na pytanie, to wg mnie jest b. dobrej jakości. U mnie sprzęt przeglądany był tylko na 2 letniej gwarancji, potem już nie i przez ponad 10 lat działał bezawaryjnie, a wodę mam kiepską na wejściu, bo  z powodzeniem działał do tej pory w funkcji odżelaziania (woda wejściowa miała 2,78 mg/l Fe) i zmiękczania (woda miała 27 st. dH). Mam pytanie też do Was, czy skomplikowany jest demontaż głowicy, aby wyrzucić stare złoże? Może jest gdzieś jakaś instrukcja - szukałem, ale może słabo i nie znalazłem - z góry dzięki za odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam,


Hej wymieniłes złoże u siebie? jakie zastosowałeś?

----------

